# what to do with banded bird



## LazyBones (May 25, 2004)

I have said before this is my first year in waterfowl hunting ,so here's a question . What do you do with a banded bird ?


----------



## Bwana J (Sep 12, 2010)

On the tag is a 1-800 number, call it and answer the questions. You'll get a certificate in the mail telling you when the bird was banded and where. The band is yours to keep.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Most waterfowl hunters pry them off the birds leg and put them on their duck call lanyard.


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Bwana J said:


> On the tag is a 1-800 number, call it and answer the questions. You'll get a certificate in the mail telling you when the bird was banded and where. The band is yours to keep.


Don't get certificates anymore.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Clean bird season to taste roast in oven enjoy put band on lanyard.


----------



## kparrott154 (Mar 26, 2007)

Isn't there a website where you can put the number in and see all the details?


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Actually all the newer bands have the website instead of the phone number. Before the phone number it had the adress. How times change. You can still get the certificate if you call and ask or there is a box on the website that ask if you would like the information sent email or mail. If you have it sent by email you get. The info in a minute or two.


----------



## Bwana J (Sep 12, 2010)

huntindoggie22 said:


> Don't get certificates anymore.


Haven't hunted them in a while, gonna have to get back into it to try to get one of the new bands for my collection.


----------



## BIG TURKEY (May 31, 2014)

Bwana J said:


> Haven't hunted them in a while, gonna have to get back into it to try to get one of the new bands for my collection.


You can still get a certificate just have to check the box that you want one in the mail .


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

www.reportbands.gov

If ya shoot a band with the website on it you can still use the website to submit it. If it doesn't have a web address on it its a older band.


----------

